# Don't you love customers



## chtucker (Sep 6, 2002)

So I got a phone call to bid a job today.

I know the site and come prepared with my standard proposal/contracts.

Get there and they hand me their bid form...

Seasonal pricing on shoveling decks, shoveling THE ROOF and plowing the driveway/parking area. AND their contract stated that if ANY snow was to fall outside THIER contract dates I would plow it for FREE (their dates where 11/15 til 4/30).

Let see.. shovel the ROOF??? Guys around here get $120 an hour to risk their life on some slippery ass roof. PLOW FOR FREE??? We have got 3-4 foot dumps in May and June!!!


Gave them my proposal, outlined my level of service, played up the reliability and professionalism. Said NO WAY to even putting my pen to their "bid"

Howard


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

That's pretty funny Howard. I can't wait to hear them calling you when the snow starts flying and their 'standard-issue, fill out the bid forms' contractor doesn't show up....

It really takes all kinds....


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Howard, that was really funny. Thanks for the laugh. After the last couple days at work I needed it. I was laughing and saying "What the Hell" at the same time.

What morons. Is this some kind of business?


----------



## JD PLOWER (May 18, 2001)

Some customers are just beyond help.


----------



## sno-mover (Jan 12, 2002)

Whats wrong with everything for nothing?


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

You don't suppose they're affiliated with U.S. Maintenance?


----------



## szorno (Jan 3, 2002)

Howard, 
Isn't that the new fraternal organization "Boneheads Anonymous"?? Putting roof and lot snow work on the same contract is naive and dangerous. Good judgement to walk away...


----------



## chtucker (Sep 6, 2002)

It was actually the local B.O.C.E.S.... I guess they are preparing themselves to enter the business world.

It took almost everything not to burst out laughing. I acutally had to ask for chair to sit down to complete reading their specs.

Howard


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Yeah, I would definitely stay away from those. Smart move. 

Just think about it... the contract is for 11/15 through 4/30 for this season, and that if it snow outside those date, the contractor will plow for free, as you said. If anyone sign that contract, they can be screwed big time. Not just for the end of season, but for the next several seasons!!!! Any time it snow after 4/30 (in 2004) and afterward for next several years, they have to plow it for free. Sound catchy, but it could happen that way if someone is forced into court, could it? I am not sure how the whole contract thing works, but could that be a possibility?


----------



## NoStockBikes!! (Oct 29, 2002)

The contract could bite them, too. Does the contract say that you actually have to show up outside the contract dates?  That might be the dumbest concept I've ever heard of, ESPECIALLY on a seasonal pricing contract. Like it would actually be "free" plowing. Your local guys know what the season REALLY is. 

It's kind of like going into the mechanic and saying "Ok, I need you to bid this service, but if I will only pay for one hour of labor." Well, let's see here... It's a 4 hour job, shop rate is $50/hr (easy math)... I guess that one hour is gonna cost you $200. Duh.

I don't know about the rest of you, but for $120/hr, I think i might move to Leadville and shovel roofs.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

CH................BOCES ? as in Board of Coop. Educational Services?

We have them here in NY too, Excellent trade schools
But they could stand to learn something about snow
removal ! 
I see their adv. for snow service bids here too...........


----------



## LB Landscaping (Sep 4, 2002)

What a load of crap, some people think we just do this for the fun (or wait maybe we do ha ha). They don't realize the hours put in, the wear and tear on the equipment etc.


----------



## moosey (Sep 30, 2003)

What a load of crap.. I think your liabilty insurance would get cancelled if you fell off their roof and got hurt. I think it's more $$ for doing something like that. My liabilty carrier wanted to know if I climbed any ladders to do any work.. Had to say yes cause of trimming ornamental trees. 

And work for free, NO WAY!


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

I know this topic is not being taken really seriously, but if you ever are going to do some roof work, which would include shoveling the snow off the roof, be sure to check with your liability insurance company! My policy will not cover roof work so if something happen from working on roof, I may not be covered. Heck who would want to put their lives on the line to shovel snow off the icy roof?


----------



## XPECTATIONS (Oct 15, 2003)

years ago when i was just getting started, (residental and small pizza shops) i was all finished plowing, getting changed and ready to catch up on needed sleep, when the phone rang!

it was 10.00am after a 10" snow fall, and it was the property manager of our appt. complex at that time. he saw may truck and was calling everone in our building looking for me. He wanted me to plow his appt. complex. My first question was what happened to your guy, for the last 20 hrs. our complex had not been touched, just driven into ice. then he told me that they paid $50.00 an hour per truck max 2. our area at the time was at $95.00 an hour. I told him my contacts were finished and dry, the small lot in front of our building was plowed and salted ( so someone did not slide into my truck) and for fifty an hour i was going back to bed. now we have that complex at our price and terms. 

ps. it took two more storms and three contractors to realize YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR


----------

